# Our Pergola



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Very, very nice work. Looks like you had some good help, although the trench safety on your jobsite is definately not in OSHA compliance! :laughing: Looks like the little guy was having fun.

I'd light it from the ground shining upward. Might create a neat effect. It would be a shame to hang a light _ON_ the pergola.


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

My husband and I designed and built it, with our little forman overseeing the entire project


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks great. I would hand lanterns from it


----------

